# .

## X-Style

. 
        .
          ! 
3-4.08    .  - 1100 
10-11.08     . - 1300 
17-18.08    .  - 1200 
24-25-26.08 (  )    .  - 1700 
31.08-1.09 .     .  - 1000 
           .  : 
   ,     , ,  ,  ,  , , ,    ,     , ( ,   ). 
  11      ,  ,      . 
        ! 
          :  www.x-style.top 
     . +380937527573  
      ?     :  https://t.me/joinchat/IWBrZhC_cBabSD_usZoK8A

----------


## X-Style

X-Style          .
  . .
    : 
       : www.x-style.top
   ,      . . http://www.X-Style.top
     : https://t.me/joinchat/IWBrZhC_cBabSD_usZoK8A

----------


## X-Style

!
  ,           .
 ,   !
      : www.x-style.top 
   ,      . . http://www.X-Style.top
     : https://t.me/joinchat/IWBrZhC_cBabSD_usZoK8A

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,    ????

----------


## Dracon

> https://scontent.fiev22-2.fna.fbcdn....4c&oe=5DCC64AF https://scontent.fiev22-2.fna.fbcdn....5a&oe=5DCD0CB9 https://scontent.fiev22-1.fna.fbcdn....90&oe=5DE2DB94 https://scontent.fiev22-1.fna.fbcdn....2e&oe=5E0CDB90 https://scontent.fiev22-2.fna.fbcdn....1f&oe=5DE3336F https://scontent.fiev22-1.fna.fbcdn....04&oe=5E0E3EF0 https://scontent.fiev22-2.fna.fbcdn....d7&oe=5DCE01A4 https://scontent.fiev22-1.fna.fbcdn....9e&oe=5DE16C12 https://scontent.fiev22-1.fna.fbcdn....29&oe=5DC984CC https://scontent.fiev22-2.fna.fbcdn....70&oe=5DCE77A1

  !   

> *Jedi_Lee*,    ????

   *Karen*,       ? ))

----------

